# im not sure why but it didnt work  :(



## BrandiJo (Aug 2, 2007)

about 10 mins ago i tried logging on and i got the white time out page... im not sure why or what it means but i thought id let ya know​


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 2, 2007)

Eh, I get that from time to time. I don't know anything about it, but I'm guessing it has to do with busy servers? At least you got back on!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 2, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Eh, I get that from time to time. I don't know anything about it, but I'm guessing it has to do with busy servers? At least you got back on!


 
I believe she hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 3, 2007)

We're running a bit over loaded.  I';m hoping to be able to do an upgrade soon.


----------

